# Green Tea and ECA's



## Calmdwn (Jun 15, 2003)

I have read that green tea will aid in fat loss, but the decafinated green tea, may not do so.  Since io am already taking the max recommended dose of and ECA, how much caffinated green tea will be too  much, or should i worry? BTW, the ECA equals 600mg of caffine a day.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 15, 2003)

Green tea is great stuff.

It has EGCG, EGC and ECG and probably other stuff in it.

It's the EGCG that's the daddy in this though - for content really, since the other two are only present in lesser quantities.

Quick (very basic) biochem lesson for you:

Ephedrine causes adrenalin/noradrenalin (A/NorA) release into the synaptic cleft causing all the gravey stuff for fat loss that it does (on the SNS and adrenergic system).

The body takes some of the A/NorA back into vessicles for storage, while the rest is metabolised by MAO-A and to a lesser extent, COMT.

Yohimbine is an MAO-A inhibitor, so allows the A/NorA to stay in the synaptic cleft a bit longer (more excitement and thermogenesis).

EGCG inhibits COMT, again, allowing a bit more stimulation - but like i said, COMT only plays a small role compared to MAO-A.

Overall, an EC/Yohimbine/green tea stack is quite a potent little beast. Potentially dangerous if you go over the top though, as far as blood pressure and heart rate goes.

I just drink a  cup or two of green eat every time i take EC. And the occasional cup when i don't.


----------



## blinkboy99 (Jul 30, 2003)

so if decaf green tea does not have the benifts, we r only getting the benifits from caffeine?  i am also real curious about ECY but have heard it is quite potent, do u think maybe ec for a month ecy for a month, taper down for 2 weeks would be good?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Green tea is great stuff.
> 
> It has EGCG, EGC and ECG and probably other stuff in it.
> ...



Yeah, that was really stupid of me to recommend Rob as the supplement moderator way back when.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by blinkboy99 *_
> so if decaf green tea does not have the benifts, we r only getting the benifits from caffeine?



So long as the decaffinating process doesn't remove any (or too much) of the catechins, then it's randy-dandy.

Although i used to be, i'm not a fan of caffeine anymore, so i wouldn't give a shit either way. Not with my bodytype anyway. Caffeine has quite a long half-life and is quite the duiretic. I need to retain as much intramuscular water as possible to keep my RMR up (compared to being in a dehydrated state).

Just replace the caf with forskolin - it does the same thing as far as cAMP goes that caffeine does (keeps cAMP elevated with supresses something else that would usually try and inhibit the effects of ephedrine).

As far as the EY use, just don't jump straight into it - build up and assess tolerance. Personally, if i mix the two i do 20mg ephedrine and start with 2.5mg Yohimbine (yohimbine - not yohimbe realise). Once i get more tolerated with it, i up to 5mg and i don't think i've ever exceeded that dose with ephedrine at any one time. I'd never go higher than 7.5mg Y and even then i imagine my receptors would be fubar.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, that was really stupid of me to recommend Rob as the supplement moderator way back when.



I'd never moderate anything anyway.

It would be a bit hypocritical of me moderating the posts of others when mine are usually worse.


----------



## blinkboy99 (Aug 1, 2003)

how much do u reccomend when taking the pills?  400mg once per day?


----------

